# hplip network printer setup **SOLVED**

## todd93

Hi, I'm having trouble setting up a new netowrk printer with hplip. CUPS installed the printer easily, and actually printed a test page. HPLIP, however, does not see the network printer. It is an HP Officejet 6500 wireless pall in one, connected to the router via wireless connection. Windows installed it fine, but am having trouble getting hplip to recognize. I know that I will probably kick myself once I get this up and going, however, I can't for the life of me understand why cups will recognize, but hplip won't. 

HPLIP is emerged with the following USE flags:

```

net-print/hplip-3.10.9  USE="X fax hpcups libnotify policykit qt4 scanner static-ppds -doc -hpijs -kde -minimal -parport -snmp -udev-acl

```

I would hope that this is a simple USE flag issue, however, I am not sure what to enable.

Thanks

ToddLast edited by todd93 on Mon Nov 29, 2010 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aCOSwt

1/ Did you install your printer via the hp-setup utility (recommended)

2/ Did you run the hp-check utility ? What does it tell ?

----------

## todd93

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> 1/ Did you install your printer via the hp-setup utility (recommended)

 

actually, yes, I did, and it does not find any printers.

 *Quote:*   

> 2/ Did you run the hp-check utility ? What does it tell ?

 

Actually, it has been so long since I had any problems with hplip, so I forgot all about the hp-check utility. The output is as follows:

```

# hp-check

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.10.9)

Dependency/Version Check Utility ver. 14.3

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Note: hp-check can be run in three modes:

1. Compile-time check mode (-c or --compile): Use this mode before compiling the

HPLIP supplied tarball (.tar.gz or .run) to determine if the proper dependencies

are installed to successfully compile HPLIP.                                    

2. Run-time check mode (-r or --run): Use this mode to determine if a distro    

supplied package (.deb, .rpm, etc) or an already built HPLIP supplied tarball   

has the proper dependencies installed to successfully run.                      

3. Both compile- and run-time check mode (-b or --both) (Default): This mode    

will check both of the above cases (both compile- and run-time dependencies).   

Saving output in log file: hp-check.log

Initializing. Please wait...

 

---------------

| SYSTEM INFO |

---------------

Basic system information:

Linux localhost 2.6.33-zen1 #1 ZEN SMP PREEMPT Tue Mar 16 22:18:46 CDT 2010 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Distribution:

gentoo 0.0

Checking Python version...

OK, version 2.6.5 installed

Checking PyQt 4.x version...

OK, version 4.7.3 installed.

Checking for CUPS...

Status: scheduler is running

Version: 1.3.11

error_log is set to level: debug

Checking for dbus/python-dbus...

dbus daemon is running.

python-dbus version: 0.83.0

------------------------------------

| COMPILE AND RUNTIME DEPENDENCIES |

------------------------------------

note: To check for compile-time only dependencies, re-run hp-check with the -c parameter (ie, hp-check -c).

note: To check for run-time only dependencies, re-run hp-check with the -r parameter (ie, hp-check -r).

Checking for dependency: CUPS - Common Unix Printing System...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: CUPS DDK - CUPS driver development kit...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: CUPS devel- Common Unix Printing System development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: CUPS image - CUPS image development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: DBus - Message bus system...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: gcc - GNU Project C and C++ Compiler...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: GhostScript - PostScript and PDF language interpreter and previewer...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libcrypto - OpenSSL cryptographic library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libjpeg - JPEG library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libnetsnmp-devel - SNMP networking library development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libpthread - POSIX threads library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libtool - Library building support services...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: libusb - USB library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: make - GNU make utility to maintain groups of programs...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: PIL - Python Imaging Library (required for commandline scanning with hp-scan)...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: PolicyKit - Administrative policy framework...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: PyQt 4 DBus - DBus Support for PyQt4...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python DBus - Python bindings for DBus...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python devel - Python development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python libnotify - Python bindings for the libnotify Desktop notifications...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python XML libraries...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python 2.3 or greater - Required for fax functionality...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Python 2.2 or greater - Python programming language...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: Reportlab - PDF library for Python...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: SANE - Scanning library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: SANE - Scanning library development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: scanimage - Shell scanning program...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency: xsane - Graphical scanner frontend for SANE...

OK, found.

----------------------

| HPLIP INSTALLATION |

----------------------

Currently installed HPLIP version...

HPLIP 3.10.9 currently installed in '/usr/share/hplip'.

Current contents of '/etc/hp/hplip.conf' file:

# hplip.conf.  Generated from hplip.conf.in by configure.

[hplip]

version=3.10.9

[dirs]

home=/usr/share/hplip

run=/var/run

ppd=/usr/share/ppd/HP

ppdbase=/usr/share/ppd

doc=/usr/share/doc/hplip-3.10.9

html=/usr/share/doc/hplip-3.10.9/html

icon=/usr/share/applications

cupsbackend=/usr/libexec/cups/backend

cupsfilter=/usr/libexec/cups/filter

drv=/usr/share/cups/drv/hp

# Following values are determined at configure time and cannot be changed.

[configure]

network-build=no

pp-build=no

gui-build=yes

scanner-build=yes

fax-build=yes

dbus-build=yes

cups11-build=no

doc-build=no

shadow-build=no

hpijs-install=no

foomatic-drv-install=no

foomatic-ppd-install=no

foomatic-rip-hplip-install=no

hpcups-install=yes

cups-drv-install=no

cups-ppd-install=yes

internal-tag=3.10.9.11

restricted-build=no

ui-toolkit=qt4

qt3=no

qt4=yes

policy-kit=yes

hpijs-only-build=no

lite-build=no

udev-acl-rules=no

hpcups-only-build=no

hpijs-only-build=no

Current contents of '/var/lib/hp/hplip.state' file:

# hplip.state - HPLIP runtime persistent variables. 

[plugin]

installed=0

eula=0

Current contents of '~/.hplip/hplip.conf' file:

error: Could not access file: No such file or directory

--------------------------

| DISCOVERED USB DEVICES |

--------------------------

No devices found.

---------------------------------

| INSTALLED CUPS PRINTER QUEUES |

---------------------------------

 

HP_OfficeJet_6500_E709n_192.168.11.5

------------------------------------

Type: Unknown

Device URI: socket://192.168.11.5

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/HP_OfficeJet_6500_E709n_192.168.11.5.ppd

PPD Description: HP Deskjet 6500, hpcups 3.10.9

Printer status: printer HP_OfficeJet_6500_E709n_192.168.11.5 is idle.  enabled since Sun Nov 28 08:35:08 2010

warning: Printer is not HPLIP installed. Printers must use the hp: or hpfax: CUPS backend to function in HPLIP.

----------------------

| SANE CONFIGURATION |

----------------------

'hpaio' in '/etc/sane.d/dll.conf'...

OK, found. SANE backend 'hpaio' is properly set up.

Checking output of 'scanimage -L'...

 

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

---------------------

| PYTHON EXTENSIONS |

---------------------

Checking 'cupsext' CUPS extension...

OK, found.

Checking 'pcardext' Photocard extension...

OK, found.

Checking 'hpmudext' I/O extension...

OK, found.

Checking 'scanext' SANE scanning extension...

OK, found.

 

---------------

| USER GROUPS |

---------------

root bin daemon sys adm tty disk lp wheel floppy mail uucp man console audio cdrom dialout sshd tape video games cdrw usb portage ldap haldaemon plugdev scanner gdm

-----------

| SUMMARY |

-----------

error: 1 error or warning.

Please refer to the installation instructions at:

http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/index.html

Done.
```

I did see two things in it, first, the error : Current contents of '~/.hplip/hplip.conf' file: error: Could not access file: No such file or directory Not sure why I'm getting that, as I know I have an hplip.conf file

and second: | INSTALLED CUPS PRINTER QUEUES |

---------------------------------

HP_OfficeJet_6500_E709n_192.168.11.5

------------------------------------

Type: Unknown

Device URI: socket://192.168.11.5

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/HP_OfficeJet_6500_E709n_192.168.11.5.ppd

PPD Description: HP Deskjet 6500, hpcups 3.10.9

Printer status: printer HP_OfficeJet_6500_E709n_192.168.11.5 is idle.  enabled since Sun Nov 28 08:35:08 2010

warning: Printer is not HPLIP installed. Printers must use the hp: or hpfax: CUPS backend to function in HPLIP.

not sure, exactly what is meant by the statement that printers must use the hp: or hpfax: CUPS backend to function in HPLIP. The printer I replaced was working fine with HPLIP, however, it was a usb printer.

Thanks

Todd

----------

## aCOSwt

Can you post the "Connection" under which cups attaches your printer. 

(Under the printer tab, click on the link naming your printer)

----------

## todd93

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> Can you post the "Connection" under which cups attaches your printer. 
> 
> (Under the printer tab, click on the link naming your printer)

 

Yes, well, I clicked on it, and this is what came up:

```
    

HP_OfficeJet_6500_E709n_192.168.11.5 (Default Printer)

Description: HP OfficeJet 6500 E709n

Location: Local Printer

Printer Driver: HP Deskjet 6500, hpcups 3.10.9

Printer State: idle, accepting jobs, published.

Device URI: socket://192.168.11.5 

```

Thanks

Todd

----------

## aCOSwt

 *todd93 wrote:*   

> Device URI: socket://192.168.11.5

 

Then I suggest you try

```
hp-setup -i 192.168.11.5
```

If no argument is given to hp-setup, only USB and // ports are scanned for devices.

----------

## todd93

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

>  *todd93 wrote:*   Device URI: socket://192.168.11.5 
> 
> Then I suggest you try
> 
> ```
> ...

 

WE HAVE SUCCESS!!!! I really appreciate your help with this, the command you gave me didn't work, but it led me to the discover of the need of the "snmp" USE flag for HPLIP, set the USE flag, re-emerged, and everything works!

Thank you so much for your input, it has helped me tremendously!!

Todd

----------

## affejunge

 *todd93 wrote:*   

>  *aCOSwt wrote:*    *todd93 wrote:*   Device URI: socket://192.168.11.5 
> 
> Then I suggest you try
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Todd..

Dude, you actually made me create an account to thank you.  I was suffering from a 6-pack-fueled, rage-induced diatribe against my machine until I saw your post ("This F***** thing worked in Arch, why not NOW!@?!?")

Anyhoo, thank you for saving the LCD of my laptop from a fist punch!  :Smile:   snmp--- all is good!

Thanks again, man.  You rock!

----------

## muhlemmer

Nice, great info!

Works like a bliss here. I would say documentation needs to be updated?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml#hplip

Greetings, Muhlemmer

----------

## todd93

 *affejunge wrote:*   

>  *todd93 wrote:*    *aCOSwt wrote:*    *todd93 wrote:*   Device URI: socket://192.168.11.5 
> 
> Then I suggest you try
> 
> ```
> ...

 

LOL glad I could help, man! I'm just thankful that there are friendly and patient people here to help me, it feels good knowing I actually helped somebody else here!

----------

